
Set up your own mail server - kevwedotse
https://kevwe.se/article/mailserver/
======
Nextgrid
This is very good for learning and I agree with the other comment that it's
worth it for the experience.

But for production usage, just no. That is a machine you'll need to maintain,
monitor and keep secure against attacks - if it gets compromised your entire
digital identity is compromised (most passwords can be reset with access to
your e-mail).

------
mises
It's definitely worth doing, if nothing else, for the experience. It's gotten
harder to run one's own mail server due to aggressive IP reputation systems
and because many ISPs block a large number of ports to prevent doing exactly
this, but is still worth knowing how to do.

